# Tool post grinder simplified



## tompas11 (Apr 30, 2011)

Very simple but rigid toolholder for an airgrinder and another one that can be used for an electric drill.

And last pic, another simple tool, a ball turner.


----------



## 8ntsane (May 3, 2011)

Handy addition for your lathe.
The grinders will be use full on certain jobs when next to nothing else will do.
But,,,,,,,, For gods sake man, cover the ways on your machine. Grinding grit will do major damage to the ways.
It acts as a slurry of abrasive compound. Any grinding that takes place, your machines should be well covered, and the machine cleaned up really well afterwards.

Other wise ,,good job
Now get out there and clean that ****, I mean grit off the ways.
 8) Paul


----------



## tompas11 (May 4, 2011)

Good point 8ntsane!
I have actually been waiting for a comment about the uncovered ways. 
As a matter of fact I always cover them with alufoil when using the tool post grinder.
These pictures are just an example of how it can be done. 
I am not doing any grinding on the pictures above.
But I should have put some alufoil on the ways so no one would misunderstand. 
My fault.
Thanks.


----------

